# 1972 Ski-doo olympique sled



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

My father in law has a 1972 ski-doo snowmobile, he told me to do whatever I have to to get rid of it so he can use the trailer it is on. My question, is there any value to this sled or should I just scrap it out? It has been outdoors for quite a few years and I am fairly sure the track and motor are about shot. I was wondering if I should part it out or skip the fuss and get rid of it quick. The hood looks like it is still alright and I have the owners manual to go with it. Again it is a 1972 ski-doo Olympique w/ a 399cc motor. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

If it runs I'm pretty sure someone would be interested. It might make a good ice fishing sled. If you decide to scrap it let me know. I may be interested. Do you have any pics.?


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I have a 72' ski doo elan that makes a great fishing sled. I can throw it 
in the back of my truck by myself. Its nice and light. Stays more on top
of the wet/slushy stuff than the newer heavier machines. 

considering the condition its in though, i'd put it on ebay. Lots of collectors would like it for parts.
You may even find someone close that would pick it up.


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

A guy my Dad works with said he would give me $50 for it so I said come on over and pick it up. If for some reason he doesn't pick it up pretty soon I will let the guys who sent me a PM know it is available.


----------

